# Best food to beef up a pup



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi I'm looking to know what would be the best food to fatten up my dog a bit make her look a bit more built and more protein for muscle growth.

She's currently on royal canin German shepherd puppy/maxi dry food.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw her pics. Judging by those, it doesn't look like she needs to be 'beefed up.'


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

You don't want to "fatten" your dog up, especially a puppy. Your dog is going to be MUCH better off being 2-3lb UNDERWEIGHT than OVERWEIGHT. (Though a healthy weight is best all around) Extra weight will just cause health and joint problems later on in life. If your dog gets too big, it can actually cripple the dog. The best thing you can do for your dog is feed him proper amounts of a healthy food and make sure he gets plenty of exercise.

Your dog isn't going to "bulk up" muscle wise until he's 2-3+ YEARS old. And that is -only- if he is fed a good diet and exercised properly.

For starters, you can look into a higher quality and higher (animal meat) protein food. There are plenty of post on the diet/nutrition and "feeding my puppy" sections to read up on.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would feed a higher quality food such as Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Wellness Large Breed Puppy, Innova Large Breed Puppy...


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Fatten up muscle wise. Not like crazy fatten just a bit of muscle gained and strength bit more bulkier looking rather than skinny with pointy ears like a grey hound or something I want her to have a real mean stand.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

If you want her to gain muscle and strength then you need to exercise her. You don't gain muscle and strength just by eating food. What are you doing to exercise her?

Also, I would switch to a higher quality food. Royal Canin is not a great food and is full of fillers and carbs which does nothing for muscle and tone. Chicagocanine named a bunch of good foods above.

ETA: At 5 months, you want your pup lean and not beefed up. They go through a gangly stage at this point because they are growing so fast. She won't truly fill out until 18 months to 2 years old. Extra "beef" will put extra strain on her bones and joints.


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks she's walked twice a day , about 2 miles in the morning then in the evening she's let loose in a field to run about then a short walk don't want tooter exercise her


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

tooter? I think you mention "to over"? It doesn't sound like you are over exercising her. Forced exercise isn't recommended for a growing pup but what you are doing sounds appropriate as long as she still wants to go.

Here's a thread about nice and fit GSDs and the exercises they use to get them that way: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/132031-lets-see-those-fit-gsds.html


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

It's NORMAL for your pup to look "scrawny" at this age.

This is my boy at about 8-9 months old:


















And this is my boy now, as an adult.

















As you can see, there has been a LOT of filling out to do over the last 2-3 years. He's always eaten a high quality food and gotten plenty of exercise. He actually eats LESS food now than he did as a puppy and maintains a healthy weight and muscle mass. Give your puppy time to grow! Do you expect a toddler to look like a body builder?! He's a BABY!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

At this age, even if you feed raw and muscle boosting supplements, the kind(and amount) of exercised required to actually turn that energy into bulky muscle can damage the joints at such a young age. Please refrain from trying to bulk your dog up until the growth plates have closed, it is unwise. You won't end up with a muscular dog, you will end up with a crippled one.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you want to add more protein to your puppy's diet... just change your grain heavy royal canin for a better quality food. Orijen large breed puppy is a much better choice.

As for adding weight... you most likely don't need to. Can you see the puppy's ribs? If not, he's probably right where he should be. Let him mature naturally, not by overfeeding. Just make sure he's eating a healthy and balanced diet.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- Stosh is on Orijen large breed puppy. He's 10 mos and 78 lbs but looks scrawny, I can feel his ribs. He regulates his food consumption so he's getting what he needs and wants. He's still intact so he has plenty of time for beefing up. Take it slow, there's a lot of time for Tara to mature


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

German Shepherd puppies go through funny stages of growth. Keep her lean, too much weight puts undue stress on growing joints. My female didnt look 'filled out' and 'solid' until she was around 3 yrs old. Give her time to finish growing (2 yrs) then worry about the muscle tone. Depending on her bloodlines and coat, she may never have that 'mean' look you want.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would not recommend walking a 5 month old puppy for 2 miles, especially if it is on hard surfaces like sidewalks/streets. 

Walking on leash IS considered "forced exercise".


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not over walking her it's off a lead free to roam around a country park. She's eating enough but she's just looks to skinny to me even though the vet says she's pure healthy. I'm just looking for her to put on some muscle and look healthier. Everyone to the own opinion on treating / feeding them. At least I'm not fighting and injecting her with steroids lol it's purely for her own good i know it can be sore on there joints I'm only looking better food with more protein for a bulkier dog. Believe me if I thought was bad for her I wouldn't give it to her.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You want a better food with more protein... simple... either go raw or get her on orijen LBP. Problem solved.

And I saw your other thread where you posted pictures of her and she looks great. Definitely not too skinny by any means.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Switch to a food like Orijen if you want to give her more protein as Royal Canine is not a wonderful food anyway. There are also cheaper options to Orijen and you don't have to go grain free if thats not your thing. Puppies aren't meant to be filled out or bulky at her age though. Look at kids- they haven't been around to really build muscle that takes time. You can't create muscle mass without exercise and too much exercise too young means joint problems later in life. Overfeeding will just produce a fat dog so your only option is to continue to exercise reasonably and allow her to grow at her own rate. Not all shepherds are bulky naturally and right now she's so young. By 2-3 years they are full grown but should be lean


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Also, keep in mind that the dogs coat plays a big part in how bulked up they look. 

A dog that's in normal shape with a tight stock coat is going to always look thinner and leaner than the same size dog with a plush or a long coat. The coat can easily make them look a good 10-15 pounds bigger. 

Get the long coat wet and it's going to look the same size as the stock coat, but with that big fluffy coat, it's really hard to tell. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Well from seeing her mum and dad they have long coats so I hope she turns out the same


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I would not recommend walking a 5 month old puppy for 2 miles, especially if it is on hard surfaces like sidewalks/streets.
> 
> Walking on leash IS considered "forced exercise".


 
I'm not trying to be smart or disrespectful but can I ask you about this statement? 2 miles is too far for a five month old? Where did you get this info from? And walking on leash is considered "forced exercise? Are you saying walking on leash is bad? Again I am just asking cause maybe I am missing something here?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Walking on leash IS considered "forced exercise".


Not if you are letting the puppy set the pace. The leash is only meant to keep them tethered to you and not to force them to walk. IMHO


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Raven at 6 months old you are going to let the pup set the pace? Why? I have a female that heels almost perfect and that is the way I wanted it. It's not a super strict "keep your eyes on me at all times" heel but she does stay by my side. I may have to re-read the post cause I think I may be missing something.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> Raven at 6 months old you are going to let the pup set the pace? Why? I have a female that heels almost perfect and that is the way I wanted it. It's not a super strict "keep your eyes on me at all times" heel but she does stay by my side. I may have to re-read the post cause I think I may be missing something.


I mean set the pace as to how far they go and how fast within reason. You need to be able to read your dog to know when they are getting tired and to start heading home.

I don't let the dog pull but I also don't expect a heel when we are walking the neighborhood. That's just how I work with my dogs. Heeling is for public places or training... not our everyday walks.


----------

